# Seattle playdates?



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

I was wondering if there's any Seattleites doing Hav playdates? I was thinking the small dog park at Magnuson park would be a perfect place to meet other Havs. Domino loves it there. Is there something in existence, or would others be interested in meeting at Magnuson?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I live on Whidbey, and go to college, but if there are Seattle Hav people that ending up in having a playdate I'd sure love to know about it. I finally heard back from the Cascade Havanese Club (I think it's called) after trying to connect for over a year, and haven't gotten the application filled out and sent in yet. (Just got it a day or so ago.)

So, let me repeat: Please, if there is a Seattle area gathering, please post it! I'll be there if possible.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

We live in Seattle. Would love to get together for a Hav playdate. I heard Magnuson was a great place for small dogs.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We live in Redmond and would love to meet all of you. 
There are a few others on the east side that would love to come also.
We have never been to Magnuson park. Sounds good. When the 
weather gets better you can come to my house.

Paula


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm a couple of hours South of Seattle but I'd love to be part of a playdate. 
Where is Magnuson Park?


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd love to come and meet you all. I live in Kirkland and could arrange to go anywhere not too far from there.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm in Gig Harbor, on a nice day, I'd love to meet up too!

There's also a great small dog park in Steilacoom, near Tacoma. If you're South Seattle, LMK!

The board for the Cascade Havanese Club is relatively new. Lots of plans are being made. Please continue to check back at www.cascadehavanese.org. We will have a Havanese Breed Booth at The Seattle Show March 7th & 8th, and are planning a Hav Meet Up in April at Argus Dog Ranch in Auburn.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Also......

You can download a Membership Application right from the Cascade Havanese Website. Click on Membership. 

We're planning monthly Hav Meet Ups. Some South of Seattle, some North of Seattle and some on the Eastside. We'd love your imput on locations!!

If you'd like to volunteer to work at the Seattle Breed Booth, please send me a PM. The shifts are 2 1/2 hrs. We will close the booth when the Havanese are showing. There will be lots of vendors with fun "dog stuff", and of course lots of Havanese.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cindy,
I didn't even know there was a show coming up. Depending on my college schedule I plan to be there! I need to get that on my calendar! Thanks for posting this...


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Magnuson park is in NE Seattle: http://www.seattlebiketours.org/members/start_maps/magnuson_park.jpg They've done a pretty good job at managing mud there. (though paws will be dirty after wards)


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I live in Kirkland and would be happy to meet for a playdate! (wave~~~to Beanna)
Paula, Laura and I had a great time with our Havs yesterday at the Heavenly Dog Spa in Fall City. We got to swim with our dogs in their heated pool!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Jean! How much fun was that? What else did you get to do? Would you say it's worth the drive from Gig Harbor???

Any chance you and Riley would be interested in working in the Seattle Breed Booth March 7th or 8th???


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

The spa was a lot of fun! Laura won the hour visit in a charity auction and was kind enough to invite Rick and Paula with their 2 Havs and me and Riley. The pool is heated like a bath and the dogs had a blast swimming back and forth into our arms. It was the first time any of them had been swimming and they seemed to really enjoy themselves. After the swim, they all got treats and toys. If we plan another visit we'll let you know! I'll post some pictures if Laura nd Paula say it's okay....(we all were in suits and the pups look like drowned rats!ound


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Jean, it's okay to post pictures. What fun that was!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Jean, after HavFest we KNOW Riley loves the water! I wish I could find that picture with the water tub! ound: Did I send that to you?

I would love to go next time. Let me know if you make plans.


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

That spa sounds like a blast! I'm so tempted to bring my little guy to our apartment's pool, but I guess that wouldn't be very nice if he got hair all over.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Pepper and I would love to come to a Hav meet up as well. 
Cindy, about the show, I think I could help man the Hav booth on Sat March 7. Do you need help then? If so, what hours? Jean or Paula would you like to join me?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Yes, we'd love help. The 2 shifts open on Saturday are from 9:00 a.m. - 11:15 a.m. or 11:15 - 1:30. The booth will be closed when the Havanese are showing, however, we don't have a time on that yet.

Is Pepper comfortable being pet by many strangers?


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I'd describe him as friendly but discriminating. If they approach nicely from below or talk sweet he loves it. If they just try the old drop a hand down on top of his head, he'll duck.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I've now checked out the Cascade Havanese Club thanks to this thread and... would love to join so that I can attend some rocking play dates south of the border. Are Canadians welcome to join the club? Of course the playdates north of Seattle would be better for me. 

I might even check out the dog show in March if my husband is cool with being daddy for a day. 

Just a side note: one of my havanese likes to meet people (and babies are the best) so much that she stands on her hind legs and waves at them while flipping her little ears around like piggy tails. She'll even throw in a little growly bark to get their attention. It works every time for her .

Meeka


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Meeka, You're more than welcome to attend whether or not you join the club, but of course, we'd love new members. More members means more HavFun.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm up for a playdate at Magnusson Park! I took Marley there one day and thought it was like dog heaven over there! He's a big chicken when it comes to playing with other dogs, but that's what makes me want to expose him to others even more! Name the place and time and I'll try to make it ! The doggie spa sound fun, too!!!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I've never been over to Mag, but am willing to try it. I've heard other folks say that Marymore's dog park is better. We go there a lot. Happy to meet you at either one.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Does Marymoor have a fenced in area for the small and shy dogs? That's what I liked at Mag..the general area is fenced in, but then they have the area for the small dogs fenced in within the larger parks. Marley isn't the greatest listener and some of those big dogs scare me, so it's nice to have a safe area for the small ones.



Laurasch said:


> I've never been over to Mag, but am willing to try it. I've heard other folks say that Marymore's dog park is better. We go there a lot. Happy to meet you at either one.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

No they don't, it's just one big park to roam in. So Mag it is. What day works for you?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Any date yet? I'll make the drive if I can.

Seattle Kennel Club - Qwest Field - March 7 & 8th. The Havs show at 12:45 both days.
If you're able to make it, be sure to head up stairs to check out the Havanese Breed Booth. Thank you Laura & Sheri for volunteering to come with your pups and help! 

Mitra, Master Groomer at Kristi's in Seattle, will have a grooming demo both Saturday and Sunday afternoons. Bring your questions. )


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

If a playdate is set, would you please post or e-mail the details, the exact name of the park, address, directions would be great, phone number of a contact person in case I get lost once I got down there...anything else you can think of?

It would take me about 2+ hours to get there, so all the detail I could get to take off some of the stress of driving around the big city would help a lot.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

A few of us are getting together this Saturday Feb 28 at 10 am at Beaver Lake Park, Sammamish, WA. if the weather cooperates.

We would love to have others join us. This park is east of Redmond, directions on the web site http://www.ci.sammamish.wa.us/BeaverLakePark.aspx , or you can go to www.maps.google, put in the park name and look at the satellite image to get a great view of the layout.

There are two fenced off leash dog park areas past the soccer fields. The entrance for this area is off 244th Ave SE (not the one on 24th St, which goes to the lodge and lake).

If you want to let me know you're coming that would be great. If it looks like rain/snow will cancel I will contact you. Hope to see you!

Laura (and Pepper)
425-836-8259 (h) and 425-269-7036 (c)


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

How long are you planning to hang out there? I don't drive and my husband likes to sleep late, so I'm not sure if I could get him to take us anywhere at 10am on a weekend. But we might be able to join you later.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Beanna,

I live in Kirkland and am going for sure (If it isn't totally pouring rain) I'll email you my number if you'd like a ride!

...check "private messages"


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Bummer, I can't make it this time...I'm going to the show the following weekend, and have to study this weekend! 

Take pictures, please, to post!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I can't make it either.. 
DH and I already have plans for saturday.
Hopefully we can make the next one.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Times they are a chang'in ... *We're going to meet at 2 pm! *

Helps our sleepier heads, commuters, and hopefully will be drier.

Hope to see lots of furballs and family,
Laura


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

The time has been changed to 2:00 p.m. Breana ,we don't like to go anywhere
on the weekend early either. We would all love to meet you and Meepo. 
Paula


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Laura and I must have been typing at the same time!!!!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

It was such a pretty day that Riley and I took a run up to the dog park at Beaver Lake. What a great place! We had a blast with a whole bunch of little fluff balls... 

Can't wait till tomorrow. It's a bit of a drive but well worth the trip.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry I can't make it tomorrow. I have to work this Saturday afternoon. I will definitely be at the next one. I would love to see pictures. . .


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi All,
Seems like it's time to try to get us together again. This week is supposed to be beautiful. Want to try to get together on Saturday around 2 pm? Depending on who can come we could meet at Magnusson (Seattle side) or Beaver Lake (east side).


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, I would love to, but DD has wisdom teeth being pulled Friday. Next time!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Double rats! I'm in Idaho...!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm going to have to pass this time too. I have 4 girls coming over saturday for a slumber party with my daughter 
I'm bummed to have to miss another playdate


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Laura, you know the Ri-guy and I are always up for a playdate! Gimme a call! Beaver Lake sounds like fun.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Laura, Rick and I will try to make it. 
Beaver Lake sounds good.
We all miss you and Pepper and Jean and Riley.

Paula


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

We'll be at Beaver Lake at 2 unless we hear otherwise! :whoo:


----------



## fuzzylittleskosh4 (Aug 17, 2009)

i live in vancouver washington and we have playdates i know seattle does


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Drat! My (elderly) parents are arriving that day for a long overdue visit. Would love to bring the boys and meet up next time!


----------

